# Vols-Gators Game Thread



## MCBUCK (Sep 26, 2015)

Should be more interesting than watching the Tide scrimmage ULM...Bama is a bit better now than in 07'.


As far as the Vols-Gators....Is there any way we make it so both teams lose?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 26, 2015)

Should be a good game.


Slayer, are you watching????


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

We better win. After my hs Murray county lost a nail bitter by 1 point to the county rival I don't need my other football team to lose too.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 26, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> We better win. After my hs Murray county lost a nail bitter by 1 point to the county rival I don't need my other football team to lose too.



I was keping up with it last night on FB...that was not what I was wanting to see...but the INdians are better now than they have been in a while.  Long time comin...ever since Napier left.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> I was keping up with it last night on FB...that was not what I was wanting to see...but the INdians are better now than they have been in a while.  Long time comin...ever since Napier left.



They played good just stalled out on a few drives. But yes they look a lot better. Can't beat the 99-02 teams though lol.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 26, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> We better win. After my hs Murray county lost a nail bitter by 1 point to the county rival I don't need my other football team to lose too.





toyota4x4h said:


> They played good just stalled out on a few drives. But yes they look a lot better. Can't beat the 99-02 teams though lol.



my son started all four years at DE from 98-01 and  and DE/TE 00-01 I agree...those were some pretty special teams.  He went on to App State and played there.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> my son started all four years at DE from 98-01 and  and DE/TE 00-01 I agree...those were some pretty special teams.  He went on to App State and played there.



Yeah I was on the team from 99-02. I admit in 02 we couldn't handle those Atlanta schools haha. 

About this game if Dobbs don't start keeping on those fakes I'm gonna throw my tv out the window. He hasn't ran on those since week 1 I don't understand that.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 26, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yeah I was on the team from 99-02. I admit in 02 we couldn't handle those Atlanta schools haha.
> 
> About this game if Dobbs don't start keeping on those fakes I'm gonna throw my tv out the window. He hasn't ran on those since week 1 I don't understand that.



Murray signed about 12-15 kids during that four year time frame..pretty good for a bunch of mountain boys.


Dude...the Vols ain't stopping the run.  This ain't good.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 26, 2015)

TD Florida


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

The defense has been poor since second half of Oklahoma. Smh


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 26, 2015)

First time all year Florida's ran the ball like that. Probably the game plan for today. Can't really trust Grier yet.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 26, 2015)

they are missing Maggitt.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 26, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Should be more interesting than watching the Tide scrimmage ULM...



Hey that games gonna be a nail biter, haven't you heard


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 26, 2015)

Score? If one


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 26, 2015)

Gatas playin tufff....and the Vawls dodged one IMHO


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 26, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Score? If one




7-0 Gatas


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

Notice on those handoffs how open Dobbs is after he gives to the rb..I swear if he don't start keeping we lose.


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 26, 2015)

catch and fumble all day.Replay guy sleeping


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

Also we've known our oline isn't good since week 1 why in the world are we running pro style sit in pocket offense? Pathetic


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 26, 2015)

but the Gatas know that already...that is why he is so clear.  But I agree to a point....Dobbs needs to run the ball some to keep the Vols in this game...otherwise FU will win this game.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 26, 2015)

man...Grier has a noodle arm.


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 26, 2015)

Grier looks like poo. Gotta run.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 26, 2015)

dang...put your helmet back on Dobbs...pUHleese!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

He can't help it he don't have eyebrows lol


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 26, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> He can't help it he don't have eyebrows lol



the boy could back a mudhole off a dirt road.


Flarduh is just playin better in all aspects of the game right now.  And now they have some field position. Booch needs to pull another rabbit out of his hat.


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 26, 2015)

They can see a phantom block in the back


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 26, 2015)

replay showed it pretty clear....


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 26, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> replay showed it pretty clear....



Replay showed holding on Tennessee on their touchdown pretty clear as well


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

We all know holding happens on ever play though. 

I'm getting frustrated by our dline and dbacks for sure.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2015)

These refs are trying to help UF.  He was clearly out and Butch had to waste a timeout.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

How does it take this long on an obvious call?


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 26, 2015)

walukabuck said:


> Replay showed holding on Tennessee on their touchdown pretty clear as well



those fellers in the striped shirts gotta see it though. hey, it's football brother....happens on every play.


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 26, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> These refs are trying to help UF.  He was clearly out and Butch had to waste a timeout.



At least they are actually looking at it. By the way, officiating is awful anymore in every game you watch.


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 26, 2015)

My next complaint is that this game is one hour and fifteen minutes old and were barely into the second quarter. Brutal. I went to the ECU game two weeks ago. It was like one big commercial break with an occasional football game breaking out.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 26, 2015)

ain't gotta Dawg in this fight, but the oh-fiss-cee-atin in this game ain't too good. Was this crew trained by Penn Wagers?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

Yes can we get some football less commercials


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

Finally a keep!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2015)

UT got away with one, should have been a touchback.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

Nah didn't go outta bounds. But poor officials no less.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2015)

Nevermind it didn't make it to the endzone.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 26, 2015)

not only that, but they seem to have settled down and are playing a little more focused now.  Booch must like those cheesy trick plays, but I reckon they work.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 26, 2015)

Wow are these officials 10RC alums?


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 26, 2015)

Tennessee playing to win. Mcelwain must be watching another game with the replay guy.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

I'll take cheesy trick plays to end this 10 year streak lol.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'll take cheesy trick plays to end this 10 year streak lol.



Yall won't need them


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2015)

Dobbs kind of reminds me of that dude on the Goonies.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 26, 2015)

big ol TSP Dobbs took out


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

Way to gets Dobbs in the run game new o coordinator


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 26, 2015)

Florida getting whipped


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 26, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Dobbs kind of reminds me of that dude on the Goonies.




"hey you guys!!"


bwa hahahahaha!!!

( but if the dude keeps runnin...the Gatas gonna have a loong afternoon.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

Let's see if they pull an Oklahoma game or finish this game!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> "hey you guys!!"
> 
> 
> bwa hahahahaha!!!
> ...



Cover the deformed side and tell me that doesn't remind you of him.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

We need to recruit more kids with no eyebrows. Good player and smarter than all of us on here combined!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> We need to recruit more kids with no eyebrows. Good player and smarter than all of us on here combined!



maybe you but not me.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2015)

Floriduh can't tackle


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> maybe you but not me.



Not true your a bama fan


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 26, 2015)

Not Florida's day. Grier stinks and they won't tackle.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm not counting my chickens until I see 00 on the clock. Second half we quit.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

I won't be surprised we lose 21-20


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2015)

It is getting closer, but I agree the Florida QB looking bad.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2015)

Don't worry toyo UF has more issues than Bama does right now


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2015)

I ask the same question I did about Georgia, how does UF get in that bad of shape at QB?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2015)

Can't believe I am pulling for 10rc


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2015)

Hard to pull for Fla.


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 26, 2015)

Can't tackle a stinkin quarterback


----------



## tcward (Sep 26, 2015)

Looking like FloriDUH going down....all this orange makes me sick.


----------



## poohbear (Sep 26, 2015)

Gatas dont have a heart


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I ask the same question I did about Georgia, how does UF get in that bad of shape at QB?



Quite a few teams with that problem this year. 


Good thing we have some great RBs to watch.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 26, 2015)

Fla qb = tough


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I ask the same question I did about Georgia, how does UF get in that bad of shape at QB?



All 10rc has is a running QB


----------



## tcward (Sep 26, 2015)

Powells injury fake...worse I have ever seen.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

Horrible offense series


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 26, 2015)

Holy cow


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 26, 2015)

Ole Coach MAC getting it done down in Fla


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

That's what you get Tennessee for that last series trying not to lose it. I'm done with the new o coordinator


----------



## ROBD (Sep 26, 2015)

Gooooo Gators


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 26, 2015)

Hmm


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2015)

No! It can't be! Vols Suck!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 26, 2015)

Wow


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 26, 2015)

That's one of those TOs you really wish you had back


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 26, 2015)

that hardly works


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 26, 2015)

Close.

Tough loss UT


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 26, 2015)

game


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2015)

What a game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2015)

guess the vols arent back. following the script. 6-6.


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 26, 2015)

Shizam


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 26, 2015)

got it closer than Griffith could have..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2015)

bad clock management in the last possession.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

Pathetic. As long as we win on October 10th I'll be happy lol


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 26, 2015)

Fire Butch Jones!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 26, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Pathetic. As long as we win on October 10th I'll be happy lol



me too

 tough loss


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 26, 2015)

Butch pulled a Richt and tried to run the clock out with 6 minutes to go.  Then horrible clock management to end it.


----------



## poohbear (Sep 26, 2015)

Ill take it back Gatas found some heart and the vols lost theirs


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

That's 2 games with poor offense and poor defense to finish out. 2 games we had won. Ruined my night. Oh well there's always beer.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2015)

Toyo your head coach lost this game. I've seen this with my own HC too conservative......


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Butch pulled a Richt and tried to run the clock out with 6 minutes to go.  Then horrible clock management to end it.



That's the truth!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Toyo your head coach lost this game. I've seen this with my own HC too conservative......



yep. i could see the same thing happening to bama next week with our anemic offense and sketchy placekicker.  Still glad the vols lost though.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Toyo your head coach lost this game. I've seen this with my own HC too conservative......



Two games he's done it. He's gonna start getting heat in Knoxville for sure. Ok see yall boys next week I hear the keg calling gonna be a long night! Lol


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 26, 2015)

Yeah, we were flat out coached. I saw many things we should have done differently. Wasted too many opportunities. Schedule doesn't get any better from here. Doesn't look like a good season for us. Still a Vol for life, though.


----------



## tcward (Sep 26, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Pathetic. As long as we win on October 10th I'll be happy lol



Y'all will be lucky if the Dawgs don't hang 50 on you....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 26, 2015)

I sure miss coach Mac


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 26, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Two games he's done it. He's gonna start getting heat in Knoxville for sure. Ok see yall boys next week I hear the keg calling gonna be a long night! Lol



Don't carry a cup.


If you get thirsty do a keg stand.


----------



## Water Swat (Sep 26, 2015)

The Gators pulled out a great win today. One like they haven't done in a while. But their next 4 games are gonna be tough.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Don't carry a cup.
> 
> 
> If you get thirsty do a keg stand.



yes. do this and post pix. slayer drankin with you tonight?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2015)

10 RC played a good game, I think Butch lost it for them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 26, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yes. do this and post pix. slayer drankin with you tonight?



Slayer's going to hold him for the keg stand.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

tcward said:


> Y'all will be lucky if the Dawgs don't hang 50 on you....



Just bec we got a L tonight don't mean we will lay down for dawgs. When they beat a team that's better than hs level call me.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

And nope slayer isn't drinkin with me tonight lol.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> And nope slayer isn't drinkin with me tonight lol.



You are right.. I'm drinking at the winners table.. You are sulking at the "WeAre Back Losers Table"... Maybe next year Vol!!!

Spot or 6, please quote this for me...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are right.. I'm drinking at the winners table.. You are sulking at the "WeAre Back Losers Table"... Maybe next year Vol!!!
> 
> Spot or 6, please quote this for me...



lol.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Just bec we got a L tonight don't mean we will lay down for dawgs. When they beat a team that's better than hs level call me.



There is always hope.. All you sorry Vols have.. Look at the bright side, you are at .500 right now...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> lol.



And the VolNation meltdown has started!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 26, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> There is always hope.. All you sorry Vols have.. Look at the bright side, you are at .500 right now...



....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

Yep slayer still a lot of football left never know what will happen. I'm 100% positive though you'll be drinking at the same table I am tonight soon!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2015)

Another tough loss for sure.  I'm not actually blaming the coaches for this one,  although Butch should have went for 2. But who knows if it would have changed anything.  It was an all around good game. 11 years hurts


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2015)

I aint gonna rub it in. Call me two weeks from tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2015)

Nope no need to rub it in. look at the Bama fans and how silly they look right now......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yep slayer still a lot of football left never know what will happen. I'm 100% positive though you'll be drinking at the same table I am tonight soon!



Sorry... I'll never drink from the same table as you! You can take that to the bank! I wouldn't want to ruin my night hanging with a Vol!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Another tough loss for sure.  I'm not actually blaming the coaches for this one,  although Butch should have went for 2. But who knows if it would have changed anything.  It was an all around good game. 11 years hurts



Sorry my fellow vol fan the coaches let us down on this one. Specifically the o and d coordinators. We get the ball with a 6 point lead late in the fourth and against a stacked box we run 2 straight run plays and then on 3rd and 7 run a qb draw. What were they hoping the clock to run faster? Then on fla final drive and play we had a qb spy??? For what reason???? The guy only ran when he was scrambling all night?! 2 games I can say we had the talent on the field to win..were winning by big margins and layed down. The kids played their hearts out that's for sure. Hurd most of all. If I see another game like this flat out beat ourselves then I'm taking a hiatus from watching them indefinitely. And that's comin from a homer vol fan.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't always drink beer..but when I do my team sucks ***


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm not sure that I've ever felt sorry for the Vols before, but after that highlight reel of heartbreaking losses they showed during the game, then letting this one slip away, I do feel kinda bad for y'all.

It's one thing to lose some ballgames.  It's another thing to get your heart ripped out like that time after time.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 27, 2015)

I like Butch Jones, but McElwaine is better.
Really impressed with what he has done with so little offensive talent.
Tough loss for Vols


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 27, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Nope no need to rub it in. look at the Bama fans and how silly they look right now......



 when you start 4-0 for the first time in years

this stuff is great


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Sorry my fellow vol fan the coaches let us down on this one.



No, they did not. Ya'll were up by 13 with 5 minutes left to play and blew it. That isn't coaches. That's playuhs failing to execute when it counts. It doesn't matter what play the coaches call. It's up to the playuhs to execute it, regardless of the call.

Put me on the daily Volsux bandwagon. I picked you guys to win against a very mediocre Gators team. Ya'll should have won by 21, but you didn't.

Daily Volsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2015)

elfiii said:


> No, they did not. Ya'll were up by 13 with 5 minutes left to play and blew it. That isn't coaches. That's playuhs failing to execute when it counts. It doesn't matter what play the coaches call. It's up to the playuhs to execute it, regardless of the call.
> 
> Put me on the daily Volsux bandwagon. I picked you guys to win against a very mediocre Gators team. Ya'll should have won by 21, but you didn't.
> 
> Daily Volsux



elfiiii.............that was beautiful, really.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2015)

elfiii said:


> No, they did not. Ya'll were up by 13 with 5 minutes left to play and blew it. That isn't coaches. That's playuhs failing to execute when it counts. It doesn't matter what play the coaches call. It's up to the playuhs to execute it, regardless of the call.
> 
> Put me on the daily Volsux bandwagon. I picked you guys to win against a very mediocre Gators team. Ya'll should have won by 21, but you didn't.
> 
> Daily Volsux





Matthew6 said:


> elfiiii.............that was beautiful, really.



That's why the mod lounge recliner is reserved for him and the rest of us sit in folding chairs.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2015)

So elfiii you don't think on floridas last drive we call blitz and get the qb then the very next play on 4th down we call a zone prevent with no blitz and they score to take the lead wasn't a bad coach call? Why wouldn't you put pressure like you did the play right before that? Why play to lose?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2015)

On top of that when we had our last possession on o with a 6 point lead why run 3 straight run plays backed up on your own 20? Is that not calling plays conservative? It's like these coaches call plays on both sides of the ball hoping the other team makes the mistakes not calling them so our boys can make a play. It's pathetic.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm not even gonna go into my thoughts about not going for 2. Guy on ESPN said every coach in America woulda went for two except butch jones. That sums that up.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 27, 2015)

elfiii said:


> No, they did not. Ya'll were up by 13 with 5 minutes left to play and blew it. That isn't coaches. That's playuhs failing to execute when it counts. It doesn't matter what play the coaches call. It's up to the playuhs to execute it, regardless of the call.
> 
> Put me on the daily Volsux bandwagon. I picked you guys to win against a very mediocre Gators team. Ya'll should have won by 21, but you didn't.
> 
> Daily Volsux



I picked them to lose cause I knew they were gonna blow it in the 4th quarter......It's a recurring theme with Butch Jones, his coaching staff and players.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I picked them to lose cause I knew they were gonna blow it in the 4th quarter......It's a recurring theme with Butch Jones, his coaching staff and players.



that was hurtful.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I picked them to lose cause I knew they were gonna blow it in the 4th quarter......It's a recurring theme with Butch Jones, his coaching staff and players.





Matthew6 said:


> that was hurtful.



But yet, so true! The Vols are back... Back to choking when it counts..


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Why play to lose?



Ask your players that question. Ya'll were up 13 points with 5:55 left on the clock. All you had to do was stuff the Gators one series like ya'll did all day but couldn't do when it mattered, get the ball back, get a couple of 1st downs and run out the clock. Instead ya'll folded like a cheap suit to a very mediocre team.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 28, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> So elfiii you don't think on floridas last drive we call blitz and get the qb then the very next play on 4th down we call a zone prevent with no blitz and they score to take the lead wasn't a bad coach call? Why wouldn't you put pressure like you did the play right before that? Why play to lose?



I agree that was very bad call on 4th and 14 to just rush 3 and have a spy on the QB. To much time for the QB to find an open WR


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 28, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I agree that was very bad call on 4th and 14 to just rush 3 and have a spy on the QB. To much time for the QB to find an open WR



You have Barnett who was a freshaman all sec last year on one end you have 2 5* dtackles why not turn them lose and make some plays? Also you have at least 3 5* wr's and combined they may have been thrown to 4 times all day. Sorry elfiii thats not on the players all coaches.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 28, 2015)

I still think this one was on the coaches, not the players. Ya'll all get on the bandwagon with Elfii, Browning, and 6. I'll still be a Vol. Bad thing is , we still have to play Bama and UGA. It ain't looking good. Neither of those have played anyone serious enough for me to tell what's real. Should be a good matchup this weekend between the two.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You have Barnett who was a freshaman all sec last year on one end you have 2 5* dtackles why not turn them lose and make some plays? Also you have at least 3 5* wr's and combined they may have been thrown to 4 times all day. Sorry elfiii thats not on the players all coaches.



If Dooley would have had all that talent, he would have looked like Knute Rockne compared to the old brick layer.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Sorry elfiii thats not on the players all coaches.



Your coaches called the right plays to put you in the lead, keep you there the whole game and score the TD that should have iced the game with 5:55 to go and suddenly as if by magic they brain lock? No. Your players failed to execute when it really mattered, just like last week. 

Don't be hatin' on the messenger. Face the truth. Your players haven't learned how to win yet. An thas all there ares hoss.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Your coaches called the right plays to put you in the lead, keep you there the whole game and score the TD that should have iced the game with 5:55 to go and suddenly as if by magic they brain lock? No. Your players failed to execute when it really mattered, just like last week.
> 
> Don't be hatin' on the messenger. Face the truth. Your players haven't learned how to win yet. An thas all there ares hoss.



Thug.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> I still think this one was on the coaches, not the players. Ya'll all get on the bandwagon with Elfii, Browning, and 6. I'll still be a Vol. Bad thing is , we still have to play Bama and UGA. It ain't looking good. Neither of those have played anyone serious enough for me to tell what's real. Should be a good matchup this weekend between the two.



I still think the Vols suck...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> I still think this one was on the coaches, not the players. Ya'll all get on the bandwagon with Elfii, Browning, and 6. I'll still be a Vol. Bad thing is , we still have to play Bama and UGA. It ain't looking good. Neither of those have played anyone serious enough for me to tell what's real. Should be a good matchup this weekend between the two.



so bama playing wisconsin and ole miss is easy?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I still think the Vols suck...



TUG.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 28, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I agree that was very bad call on 4th and 14 to just rush 3 and have a spy on the QB. To much time for the QB to find an open WR



second guessing is easy to do,...sometimes the psychology of the moment determines the outcome.
I think the UT players are playing tight at the end of games...it's difficult to break into the winning mindset...ask UGA, how many times did UF beat the dawgs when the dawgs had the better team?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> so bama playing wisconsin and ole miss is easy?



I would say that's a tougher stretch than OU and UF.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> .ask UGA, how many times did UF beat the dawgs when the dawgs had the better team?



They ain't enough fangers and toes to cipher that one. The closest correct answer is "Lots of times".


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 28, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Your coaches called the right plays to put you in the lead, keep you there the whole game and score the TD that should have iced the game with 5:55 to go and suddenly as if by magic they brain lock? No. Your players failed to execute when it really mattered, just like last week.
> 
> Don't be hatin' on the messenger. Face the truth. Your players haven't learned how to win yet. An thas all there ares hoss.



Nope HOSSSSSSS you must not watch the 10rc games. Twice now the coaches failed..in conservative play calling. If you actually watched the game you could see the diff between anything from our last td and before to after the last touchdown. Completly diff gameplan.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 28, 2015)

Id rather see them blitz on the 4th and 12 against that 3 freshman oline and redshirt frosh qb and ALLOW the talent they have on the dline to make a play..NOT put those guys in prevent and hope florida messes up. That to me is pretty clear bad coaching call.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 28, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> second guessing is easy to do,...sometimes the psychology of the moment determines the outcome.
> I think the UT players are playing tight at the end of games...it's difficult to break into the winning mindset...ask UGA, how many times did UF beat the dawgs when the dawgs had the better team?




to many times 

 coaches playing to keep the lead instead of playing to win the game.

5min is a lot of time in a football game


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Nope HOSSSSSSS you must not watch the 10rc games. Twice now the coaches failed..in conservative play calling. If you actually watched the game you could see the diff between anything from our last td and before to after the last touchdown. Completly diff gameplan.



I saw both games. Your players lost the games. They were the guys on the field in those snappy looking uniforms that actually played the game, not to mention aren't you the Big Ike who has been telling us for weeks about all of UT's freshmen?

As a dispassionate 3rd party observer what I saw was the Vols laid down in the waning moments of games they were ahead in and should have won. My observation is shared by most on here and outside of their partisan affiliation.

"The buck stops here". I get that. You just need to figure out where it actually stops and that's on the playing field, not on the sidelines.

"Try not. Do, or do not."


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 28, 2015)

You guys on here are just saying its the players fault to stir the pot. Every talk show radio head from saturday to this morning has said it was coaches. You guys are silly


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2015)

And you are in denial.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 28, 2015)

nickel back said:


> to many times
> 
> coaches playing to keep the lead instead of playing to win the game.
> 
> 5min is a lot of time in a football game



yep, but UGA eventually figured it out


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2015)

elfiii said:


> And you are in denial.



All of the Vols are right now... Pretty funny to read some of the stuff over on VolNation..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> All of the Vols are right now... Pretty funny to read some of the stuff over on VolNation..



they are totally tearing down the house 3 bricks at a time.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> they are totally tearing down the house 3 bricks at a time.



It's great watching!! 

Just imagine if UGA and Bama beats them... That site will be shut down!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You guys on here are just saying its the players fault to stir the pot. Every talk show radio head from saturday to this morning has said it was coaches. You guys are silly



We are silly that way 4x4


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 28, 2015)

Fire the coaches.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 28, 2015)

Fire the players


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 28, 2015)

Buy better bricks


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 28, 2015)

Use better morter


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 28, 2015)

Make sure everything's plumb and level


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 28, 2015)

Everyone knows to have a good wall you have to start with a great foundation


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 28, 2015)

Maybe the Volnation can pitch in and buy Butch some Focus Factor...................His haircut matches his name


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2015)

The Vols sure have been quiet since losing to the Gators.. Hmmmmm.... Imagine that! 

Daily Vols suck!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Vols sure have been quiet since losing to the Gators.. Hmmmmm.... Imagine that!
> 
> Daily Vols suck!



daily volsux and dwagsux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> daily volsux and dwagsux



6, please quote me...

VOLS STILL SUCK! Talk your smack Toyota4x4... Vols fall short again! How does it feel to be under .500??? 

Looks like the Vols are OUT yet again!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

so who lost this game to Arkansas; the players or coaches.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> 6, please quote me...
> 
> VOLS STILL SUCK! Talk your smack Toyota4x4... Vols fall short again! How does it feel to be under .500???
> 
> Looks like the Vols are OUT yet again!



lol.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2015)

The winner of next week's game will have a lock on the Belk Bowl.


----------

